# skipping breakfast...



## Maz (3 Jun 2009)

I think I read somewhere (maybe Cycling mag) that you can train your body to use up last night's carbohydrate reserves [from evening meal] by skipping breakfast in the morning before cycling to work. Anyone agree with this? Anyone go without breakfast and how long is your commute?


----------



## jimboalee (3 Jun 2009)

It is dependant upon the individual and the intensity and duration of the ride.

For a ride across town - 8 miles in 50 minutes, this can be done before breakfast.

Note: For cyclists aiming to lose fat, a HIGH protien breakfast is recommended.


----------



## Riverman (3 Jun 2009)

> For a ride across town - 8 miles in 50 minutes



lots of traffic lights?


----------



## jimboalee (3 Jun 2009)

Riverman said:


> lots of traffic lights?



And no filtering.


----------



## very-near (3 Jun 2009)

User3143 said:


> Cycling or doing any exercise before you eat in the morning is the best way to lose weight because as you say you are using up fat straight away because you have not eaten. Your metabolic rate will also increase with exercise so even when you stop and have something to eat you will burn calories at a faster rate.
> 
> Never go without breakfast though. The trouble is that you may have a mini bonk and gorge yourself on non complex carbs e.g sugar, chocolate, cake and end up filling like shoot after a couple of hours when you are coming down.




Are you sure you are a lorry driver Lee ?


----------



## grhm (3 Jun 2009)

There was an article about using commuting as training in CTC's "Cycle" mag a issue or two ago. It mentioned a "deplete-repeat" technique (IIRC) that was to do with not having breakfast before the commute (i think they still recommmended having brekkie on arrival)

I've also seen an article, on Bike Radar or similar entitled "Train like a caveman" (or summat like that, i forget and can't find a link at the mo). That also refered to training sans food in order to get some benefit or other (vague ain't I ). I think it has a cavemans ability to hunt on a empty stomach that was the reason for the title.


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Jun 2009)

Important point - delaying breakfast only works if you exercise before it and then eat, as lee says. If you just skip breakfast and drive to work, you will just dive into the refined carbohydrate at midday. In fact there was some research on the Beeb last week making exactly this point.

Standard secretary breakfast at our place used to be half a pint of black coffee and a cigarette, in the misguided belief that it was a slimming regime. No.


----------



## Maz (3 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the information.

Maz


----------



## Fnaar (3 Jun 2009)

I can't do without breakfast. Porridge. Made with water. Coffee. Piece of fruit.


----------



## montage (3 Jun 2009)

Thoughts on training before breakfast? i.e. race training?


----------



## Over The Hill (3 Jun 2009)

My policy is that if you eat proper food (bread cerial spuds bit of meat lots of fruit and veg) in a nice big meal, you will not be tempted to buy sugar and fat laden pre packaged stuff. 
Three healthy meals, just fruit in between if I am peckish and you are sorted. 

If you want to lose weight just avoid fat sugar and booze. After that it is fairly difficult to even get up to the recommended calories each day.


----------



## Breedon (3 Jun 2009)

I might try a early morrning ride on sunday and not have breakfast to see how i feel, i'll do a 25mile loop, then have breakfast when i get back in.

I want to lose weight as well so all this makes good reading.


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

I haven't got my diet fully sorted yet, still experimenting with different stuff at different times. But I don't eat before my 20 mile commute and my sig line shows that it's helping.

I do want to work out what's best to eat when I get to work. I have plenty of facilities so can, within reason, make what I want. Currently I'm eating a bowl of muesli, an apple and a banana. But this is still leaving me craving the wrong stuff at lunchtime. My original weight should be testament as to how well I resist these cravings


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

Just got back from my 11 day German cycle tour where I was eating whopping breakfasts, cake, big evening meals (Schnitzel, pizza) and then having 100g of chocolate for dessert. Healthy, me.

Anyway, I lost 2kg-ish. Which I could tell before I stepped on the scales as my trousers were loose.

I think the main reason to account for this was that I had whopping breakfasts and consequently didn't snack at all during the day on rubbish like biscuits (which I often do at home). I felt full up until lunch, at which point I usually only had soup or something light. I know people say that eating a good brekkie is good for diet but I'd never really experienced this before - and it wasn't as if my mileage was vastly more than normal. I tend to do 33 miles per day - on the tour I was doing 40-70 so more, but not loads more.


----------



## Jim_Noir (3 Jun 2009)

MacB, the old 'nanas are bad juju for weight loss. From the sounds of it your body is carb junkie and sugar is a trigger. Ditch high sugar fruits, get loads of oats in you... like oat ginger biscuits and oat cakes (oat cakes with tomato puree on them are a great energy source and a great way to naturally block the sun). Look at low GI stuff, don't diet as diets don't work... listen to what your body is telling. protein shakes are your friend in the fat war. However your body will be different from mine, and others so find stuff that work. If you can, get a one 2 one with a nutrationalist. My fight coach is really into sports science and nutrition so I get tons of advice that works 100% for me.


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

Jim_Noir said:


> MacB, the old 'nanas are bad juju for weight loss. From the sounds of it your body is carb junkie and sugar is a trigger. Ditch high sugar fruits, get loads of oats in you... like oat ginger biscuits and oat cakes (oat cakes with tomato puree on them are a great energy source and a great way to naturally block the skin). Look at low GI stuff, don't diet as diets don't work... listen to what your body is telling. protein shakes are your friend in the fat war. However your body will be different from mine, and others so find stuff that work. If you can, get a one 2 one with a nutrationalist. My fight coach is really into sports science and nutrition so I get tons of advice that works 100% for me.



thanks Jim, I'm now off to google GI and protein shakes Don't worry I won't diet, interesting on the bananas, I've been eating 2-3 a day. Think you're right on the carb junkie bit, though maybe 'crap' carb junkie would be closer. Find it hard to steer clear of chips/pizza/pies at lunchtime. I know it's not good for the cycle home but so bloody hungry.

Don't think I could stomach oatcakes and tomato puree and I hate ginger. Could do porridge easily though and I prefer it salted rather than sugared.


----------



## Jim_Noir (3 Jun 2009)

Carrots too are bad juju. There is a girl in my office who is trying to lose weight for her wedding. She sits and eats carrots and nanas all day, drinking pineapple juice and them innocent smoothes. Soon had her stop that, she might as well just poured lard down her throat as there is no way she would burn that sugar off.

You can also get spice and fruit oat biscuits, if you eat them followed by an apple it tastes like apple crumble... or bake the apple in a little OJ and cinnamon then break the biscuits in to one of these (can heat it a little too) http://www.alprosoya.co.uk/index.php?id=38&tx_macalproproducts_pi1[product]=271 yum apple pie n custard.


----------



## montage (3 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> thanks Jim, I'm now off to google GI and protein shakes Don't worry I won't diet, interesting on the bananas, I've been eating 2-3 a day. Think you're right on the carb junkie bit, though maybe 'crap' carb junkie would be closer. Find it hard to steer clear of chips/pizza/pies at lunchtime. I know it's not good for the cycle home but so bloody hungry.
> 
> Don't think I could stomach oatcakes and tomato puree and I hate ginger. Could do porridge easily though and I prefer it salted rather than sugared.



Protein shakes are for pretty boys who shave their nipples and wax their stomachs whilst prancing around in the gym


----------



## Jim_Noir (3 Jun 2009)

I don't prance about the gym! And the waxing is less friction for when you are getting oiled up 

As for pretty boy... anyone who does full contact combat sports that are pretty is either very very good or not trying hard enough. Ricky Hatton is wayyy to pretty for his sport.


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

I've just read, and think I had before, that chocolate milk does just as well as a protein shake, do we believe this? coz I like the taste. I might work out an eating plan for Mon-Fri and then relax at the weekends. am now reading up in the world of Maximuscle etc, there's a lot to take in.


----------



## Jim_Noir (3 Jun 2009)

Depends what protein the shake contains, the stuff I use is pure whay and has 60g of protein per serving. Most of them these days taste nice... unlike in the old days they tasted rank!

And I stand corrected re pretty boys in the gym, google Parinya Kiatbusaba.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Jun 2009)

Breedon said:


> I might try a early morrning ride on sunday and not have breakfast to see how i feel, i'll do a 25mile loop, then have breakfast when i get back in.
> 
> I want to lose weight as well so all this makes good reading.



If you hammer it, you'll bonk.
Try to average 12 mph and you'll get round easy.


----------



## I am Spartacus (4 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> If you hammer it, you'll bonk.
> Try to average 12 mph and you'll get round easy.


true
something like 1 hour to do 20m
then another hour to crawl wailing back the last 5


----------



## beancounter (4 Jun 2009)

As I'm still trying to shift some remaining fat I'm still doing my "long" weekend rides with no breakfast, I just take a couple of cereal bars with me to avoid the bonk. One cereal bar seems to do about 25 miles. Couple of weeks ago I got up to 80 miles, on two cereal bars. My average was 14.5mph.

bc


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I've just read, and think I had before, that chocolate milk does just as well as a protein shake, do we believe this? coz I like the taste. I might work out an eating plan for Mon-Fri and then relax at the weekends. am now reading up in the world of Maximuscle etc, there's a lot to take in.



buy a copy of the cheater's diet. Basically codifies what you are attempting to do, eat heathily but well 5 days a week, give into cravings at weekends. Was put onto it be a fellow rugby ref (much better than me) in answer to my question how to loose weight, get fitter and not loose muscle mass. The first and last can be a tricky balance.

Complex carbs is the way to go, oatcakes grow on you, my fav is oatcake, very thin smear of low fat cream cheese, and some indian lime and chilli pickle.

No processed sugar weekdays, no booze weekdays, all carbs to be complex so wholewheat versions only, liquid fats (olive oil), spot of portion control (a palm of protein a fist of carbs and as much veg as you can stomach) and decent snackage and skimmed milk only. Never eaten as much or as well in my life.

Last FNRttC I weighed 15 and a half, this FNRttC I'll be under 15 and I've not even noticed that I'm dietting and have not been commutting anywahere near as long or as often as you. Exercise is generally seens as only one third of the weight loss game (different for nutters  like you who take up enduarnace cycling on a whim) with two thirds being diet


----------



## Jim_Noir (4 Jun 2009)

I'd skip relaxing it at the weekends, then I am weird in that I see food as fuel :S


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> buy a copy of the cheater's diet. Basically codifies what you are attempting to do, eat heathily but well 5 days a week, give into cravings at weekends. Was put onto it be a fellow rugby ref (much better than me) in answer to my question how to loose weight, get fitter and not loose muscle mass. The first and last can be a tricky balance.
> 
> Complex carbs is the way to go, oatcakes grow on you, my fav is oatcake, very thin smear of low fat cream cheese, and some indian lime and chilli pickle.
> 
> ...



just ordered the book from Amazon, thanks Greg


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2009)

PS I drink a pint of water every morning before setting off from home (and I carry a full hydration pack on every ride)


----------



## gaz (4 Jun 2009)

I cycle 14 miles everyday with nothing to eat, takes me an hour.


----------



## karen.488walker (4 Jun 2009)

I cannot stand eating breakfast before 10/11 o'clock. I can exercise happily for 1hr + without breakfast. I'm trying to lose weight and know it's important and do try. However, when I do eat breakfast and exercise I feel much hungrier and have felt a bit dizzy? sugar level dropping sort of thing. Someone else said she had exactly the same problem the other day. Does anyone know why?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2009)

I take my muesli, all 30g of it, to work with me on the bike in a little tupperware box and eat it with skimmed milk from the box once I've cooled down. This has been described as 'disgusting' by a colleague. Not sure it it was the cereal, the milk, the box or my terrible table manners.


----------

